

So Coded Conf: Monks, Web and Confetti - walski
http://2015.socoded.com

======
athenot
Site does not work in Safari. There are quite a few errors & warnings in the
console log...

~~~
walski
Hey, unfortunately that's true. We had this great idea of an awesome monk
video, did all the shooting and editing etc and after trying to find a pure
HTML playback solution that worked everywhere we had to stop at some point.
So: SORRY! Really meaning that, it's just a matter of how much of our spare
time can go into the website as there is so much more to organize. The easiest
way is to checkout:
[http://2015-info.socoded.com](http://2015-info.socoded.com) if you experience
any trouble. That should work across the board.

------
HeinerWacks
seems pretty cool. looking forward to join. Anybody interested to travel from
SF together?

